# Love my DTP but . . . .



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say how pleased I am with my DTP which I use with the Smart grinder pro but . . .I would love to upgrade to the dual boiler. I love the idea of having more control and of course the ease of being able to do two things at once. So glad to see so many positive comments about the dual boiler in this forum. Just have to convince myself . . . .

Teresa x


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> Just have to convince myself


Teresa ...

Its like this

If a regular visitor to your house looked around and took a bit of loose change every week I doubt if a) you notice, and b) it would affect your standard of living, or c) you would even care... its cheaper than buying someone a drink at your local inn.

And that is the same as using your credit card

And if you don't notice the 'loss' of any money then its like stuff for free.....

Now we have that sorted, the bigger question should be which make dual boiler for the multi tasking ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I had dreams of the dual boiler once upon a time but to be honest the DTP can do everything I need at this moment in time. My only really criticism about the machine would be the drip tray. It's far too small and the storage tray is a waste of time because that ends up full of water also.

Have you had your DTP for long?


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

DaveP . .I love your logic.

Ok, because budget is a constraint I had thought at first that I would go with a HX machine, something like the appartamento or the office leva but I think the start up time is too long for me. If I am to get my coffee when I want it I've got to plan ahead. No biggie but I know there are times when I come in from walking the dog and think, I want my coffee now.









So, that made me think of dual boiler machines and the Sage dual boiler seems a great machine. Because I've come to coffee late in life it's not so important what the machine looks like, I know the Sage DB had had some comments about its looks and the fact it is very unlike the more traditional shiny Italian jobs but I think it looks very businesslike and has loads of settings to get exactly the cup of coffee I want . . .but how long that will take is another matter









I also looked at the Profitec Pro 300 because it heats up in about 10 mins but it's not an E61 grouphead so no preinfusion and the Sage definitely beats it for adjustability.

So I've almost decided . . .just have to pluck up the courage and pay the money.

Teresa x


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Joey24 . . .no I bought it at the end of May and I thought that would be it but this whole coffee business has got me hooked and as I'm getting on in years (65) I haven't got as much time as most of you

I'm hoping to sell the DTP and recoup a good bit of the money and Sage have said they wil honour the guarantee which makes me feel happy about selling it. I am really pleased with it it is a great machine but that double boiler . . . .Teresa x


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Teresap said:


> Hi Joey24 . . .no I bought it at the end of May and I thought that would be it but this whole coffee business has got me hooked and as I'm getting on in years (65) I haven't got as much time as most of you
> 
> I'm hoping to sell the DTP and recoup a good bit of the money and Sage have said they wil honour the guarantee which makes me feel happy about selling it. I am really pleased with it it is a great machine but that double boiler . . . .Teresa x


I'm sure you will get one soon enough  I will likely upgrade in a few years time once my boys are a little bit bigger and possibly less demanding haha but for now my DTP is the one for me.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> So I've almost decided


Before you press the button, don't forget to look at

Fracino Piccino and the Oscar 2 Nuova Simonelli


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Dave, thanks for those two. I've had a look but think the Sage DB is still top of the pile.

Teresa x


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Going from a DTP to a DB for me was a very pleasant and enjoyable upgrade - go ahead and do it if you have your heart set on it, i bet you won't regret it.


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks Matbat . . .good to hear.

Teresa x


----------

